

Raspberry "High" - rpi-powered vape - nvr219
http://raspberryhigh.wikia.com/wiki/Raspberryhigh_Wiki

======
bheklilr
Well, that's certainly a use for an R-Pi I hadn't thought of.

------
tubbzor
Takes the "MacGyver bong" game to a new and creative level.

